# Eheim 2217 vs Aquaclear 110



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm gonna get a 50/55 gallon aquarium and it's gonna be planted with angelfish and other fishes. I need to know beforehand on either one of these to get. Well I'm currently using eheim 2213 which is a pain in the *** to clean. But I do like the outcome that it gives and also the clarity of the water.

I've never used an AquaClear filter before, but as far as I know, HOB 
are easy to clean. Is the 110 suitable for 50-55 gallon, if not is it advisable to get 2?

Well let me put it in points, I need to know which of which is better at:-
•Filtering the water
•Speed
•Maintenance 
•Average price
•Suitable for 50/55 gallon?

Pros/Cons?
Feel free to write any other infos I would need to know or suggest any other filters, haha I think I'm being too paranoid on getting a filter.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Angelfish don't handle a lot of flow well. With a HOB, you can't easily directly or diffuse the flow. You could do a plastic bottle mod, but that's about it. With a canister, there are many options to help direct or diffuse the flow to where you still get the turnover, but you don't have the flow blowing the fish over. Canisters are superior in that this ability to direct flow and place the intake where you want can help eliminate dead spots, whereas your only option with a HOB is to buy a powerhead. Canisters will always be more expensive for the same GPH. They will also be more difficult to clean relative to a HOB.


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Honestly. I would use the 2213 with pads and bio media and add an AC 110 with foam and Purigen. They don't have that much flow IMO. A 55 is quiet long and needs flow.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

If I had to choose 1, I would go with the canister. I have had both filters and both are great but the canister gives you a lot more options and control. The HOB is easier to clean but the canister lets you do things like use inline reactors, inline heaters, spray bars, you can adjust the flow location and direction. You just aren't going to get that with a HOB. I also think the canister needs to be cleaned less often. That's my opinion. which ever one you choose they are both good quality products. Good luck.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys, Eheim 2217 it is!


----------



## 1better (May 29, 2011)

I've used both before. Many of the points everyone else has mentioned I have experienced.

One thing I didnt like about the HOB: the intake is right below the output. I extended the intake of the intake with PVC so it draws water in from the opposite end of the tank, but in doing so I believe it may have also reduced some of the flow.

The impeller and waterfall of the output from the HOB was also louder.

Eheim wins in my book.


----------



## nofearengineer (Mar 20, 2013)

With the quick connects, and a little practice, cleaning a cannister like the 2217 is just as quick and easy as cleaning a HOB (if you do a good job).

Take it from someone who recently changed from HOB's to a 2217. There is just no comparison as to the performance.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

How often should I clean the canister filter? The eheim 2213 I'm using now, I clean it every 6 or 8 months. I think it's quite unnecessary to clean it every month or 2 monts plus it's difficult and time consuming, for me atleast.


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Why not use both? The turnover for the 2217 is not in the ideal range of gph.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I have both but on two different tanks. LOVE the AC 110 on my 75 jack depsey tank. Has the clearest water of all my tanks hands down. But as someone else pointed out it might be too rough for angles. The flow can resemble a tiny Niagara Falls in your tank. I would use an eheim canister for silence, easier flow adjustment, and long term ease of maintenance.


----------



## petroman1185 (Aug 23, 2012)

i use 2-2217s and an aquaclear 110 on my 75 gallon discus tank. you can control the amount of flow comming out of the aquaclear. I load my cannisters up with eheim substrat and clean them every two months. my aquaclear i clean every week and use it for mechanical filtration, and i cut the flow down to half the flow rate. On my eheims i use a pre filter on the intakes, it keeps the filters clean.


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

My vote goes for the AC110
Does this look clear or what? And the tank is a 55g scratched up old acrylic tank
media is very important to with gph
I use two AC110 sponges with a bunch of purigen in filter bag in between the sponges


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 4, 2013)

I recently faced the same decision.... AquaClear or Eheim for a 55gal? I have been using AquaClear HOBs for years on my 20gal. They are marvelous little machines! I can't praise them highly enough. They are reliable, quiet, and effective. That said, I decided to go with the Eheim 2217 on my new 55gal. Mostly because I wanted more control over the direction of flow; but also because I just wanted to try something new. Like I said, I'd been using ACs for years and I never had a canister, so I wanted to find out for myself which kind I like better. (That's one of the things I love about this hobby... all the trial-and-error and learning through experience). So far I love the Eheim. It's silent. It was super easy to prime, despite what some people say. And it's kinda fun filling that big canister up with your own choice of media. I basically stuck with Eheim's recommendation (bottom to top: Ehfimech, then coarse blue foam, then SubstratPro, then fine white foam), except that I doubled the coarse blue foam. I've only had it set up for about a week. Will it clean my water as well as an AquaClear? Only time will tell....


----------

